# Ms. Mofet's Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein (Chicken Stir-Fry)



## msmofet (Feb 14, 2016)

*Ms. Mofet's Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein (Chicken Stir-Fry)*

Peanut oil 
2 TBSP Fresh ginger root (≈ 1 oz.) - grated or chopped fine (Divided)
8 medium cloves Fresh garlic - chopped fine (Divided)
2 Boneless/skinless chicken breasts (≈ 1 lb.) - cubed 
Ground black pepper - to taste 
Salt - to taste 
3 stalks celery (≈ 4 oz.) - sliced
4 scallions or green onions (≈ 2 oz.) - sliced white & green parts
8 medium Fresh mushroom caps (≈ 6 oz.) - sliced 
1 small onion (≈ 4 oz.) - sliced
1 bunch Fresh Bok Choy (≈ 10 oz.) - discard tough ends - stems and leaves washed and cut into bite sized pieces 
Fresh snow pea pods (≈ 4 oz.) - cleaned and washed
1 (8 oz) can sliced Bamboo shoots - drain
1 (8 oz) can sliced Water chestnuts - drain 
3 medium carrots (≈ 6 oz.) - peeled and cut into thin coins or on the bias
1.5 cups Chicken stock 
Whole Almonds - to taste (optional)
Cornstarch slurry (3 TBSP cornstarch added to 1/2 cup of chicken stock)


Sliced almonds and sliced green onions to garnish - optional

Place a few turns of oil in cast iron pan or wok and heat over medium heat. 

Add 1/2 the ginger and 1/2 the garlic to pan and heat till fragrant. 

Add chicken; season with salt and ground pepper to taste and cook till chicken turns white and is fully cooked. 

Remove chicken to bowl. 

Heat more oil in the pan and add remaining garlic and ginger; cook just till fragrant.

Add onions, carrots, celery, scallions and mushrooms to pan and sauté till veggies are tender firm. 

Add chicken, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots bok choy, snow peas and whole almonds to pan and stir well. 

Season with salt and ground pepper to taste.

Add 1 1/2 cups chicken stock; cover and simmer for 5 minutes.

If veggies are not cooked enough lower heat and place cover on pan. Cook just till vegetables are done to your liking. 

Add cornstarch slurry to pan bring to boil and cook till thickened. 

If you need to loosen the sauce use some chicken stock or dry white wine instead of water to also add flavor. 

Serve garnished with sliced almonds and sliced green onions if desired and fried rice, brown or jasmine rice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 14, 2016)

This looks and sounds luscious, MsM!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks good! You could take out the cornstarch,  bamboo shoots and waterchestnuts, ladd coconut milk and curry powder, with almost the same ingredients, make a coconut chicken Curry. Or, add red Thai curry paste and have a Thai curry. Sounds like the main ingreds should be staples on the grocery list and in the pantry.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 14, 2016)

Very similar to what I do 
I just make it vegetarian, by either leaving out the chicken 
and replacing the chicken broth with ' fake' chicken broth
or, sometimes ill add tofu
The tofu doenst have to be fried, it can just be added in, but have to be careful when stirring , cause the tofu may break up ( i usually kinda heat up he tofu separately before adding to avoid it breaking up).
I never thought of adding almonds, but Ill give it a try next time,  I like the idea of adding them 

I Never actually wrote up exactly what I do , so its nice to see the above recipe written out.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice Recipe! 

I have always like the dish but for some reason the name of the dish trows me off.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 14, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> Very similar to what I do
> I just make it vegetarian, by either leaving out the chicken
> and replacing the chicken broth with ' fake' chicken broth
> or, sometimes ill add tofu
> ...


I'll have to try it with firm bean curd some time.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 14, 2016)

powerplantop said:


> Nice Recipe!
> 
> I have always like the dish but for some reason the name of the dish trows me off.



Thank you PPT. This was my favorite dish at my favorite Chinese restaurant. But they have closed. No other restaurant makes it so I had to come up with my own recipe. This is close but I miss theirs. One place comes close with a chicken almond ding but it isn't the same. My biggest gripe is that restaurants all use sliced chicken in their recipes. I HATE sliced chicken breast!! Cubed is so much juicier and just tastes better to me.


----------



## mlyyates (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe Msmofet! I came here poking around for inspiration today and found this thread. It made a great supper and I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks yummy!!!! I will definitely try this. Thanks for sharing here.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you. 

You're welcome. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum. Have to try this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

